# Lily Allen has gotten married and has revealed she's pregnant



## smile72 (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/n...by-2296599.html


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Lily Allen had two reasons to smile yesterday: she got married and listened to her new husband Sam Cooper tell their closest friends and that she is expecting their baby.



I find it strange she's announcing it as the last 2 times, she announced she was pregnant, they ended in miscarriages. But I hope she's able to give birth to a baby this time, as she has always wanted one. I wish Lily Allen the best in her marriage and hopefully her upcoming motherhood.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jun 12, 2011)

"Gotten" married?


----------



## prowler (Jun 12, 2011)

You really think GBAtemp is interested in Lily Allens life?

_Really?_

EDIT: inb4 GBAtemp turns into The Sun.


----------



## smile72 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's a grammatical error but if it is I'm sorry. I'm very tired.


*Posts merged*

prowler, some people on GBATemp do care about Lily Allen's life.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 12, 2011)

First time seen such news on temp


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 12, 2011)

She is vile born-with-a-silver-spoon-in-her-mouth mockney who mocks and insults those who were born poorer than her.  What next a Britney Spears sub forum?


----------



## lordrand11 (Jun 12, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> You really think GBAtemp is interested in Lily Allens life?
> 
> _Really?_
> 
> EDIT: inb4 GBAtemp turns into The Sun.




If you don't have anything to add to the post then GTFO the THREAD

That's pretty interesting.


----------



## fishykipper (Jun 12, 2011)

Leo Cantus said:
			
		

> "Gotten" married?




haha, i lol'd at this too.
Lily Allen is the shit! She's so London!


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 12, 2011)

God help the man stupid enough and the child cursed to be born to that.


----------



## prowler (Jun 12, 2011)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> If you don't have anything to add to the post then GTFO the THREAD


Last time I checked I don't see Joystiq, Kotaku or any other gaming sites posting about a singers personal life.

This is a gaming forum, not the latest gossip magazine.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 12, 2011)

Who? I... I'm supposed to care for this person? [confused]

Actually, I think the title is just fine... Or something...


----------



## lordrand11 (Jun 12, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> lordrand11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Your right gaming forum but if you'd learn to read where it was posted you would see. Other Discussions > Books, Music, TV & Movies. So I shall repeat


GTFO this thread


----------



## prowler (Jun 12, 2011)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> Your right gaming forum but if you'd learn to read where it was posted you would see. Other Discussions > Books, Music, TV & Movies. So I shall repeat


If you learn to keep track, this thread was posted in the USN.

ALSO BIG FONT SIZES MAKE ME LOOK IMPORTANT.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 12, 2011)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't that be GTFOO this thread.... yes I believe it should.


----------



## lordrand11 (Jun 12, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> lordrand11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah I thought it would go more along the lines of get the F*** off this thread.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 12, 2011)

I think it goes more along the lines of:
CALM THE HECK DOWN AND GET BACK ON TOPIC


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 12, 2011)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> Miss Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you are entitled to put it as you wish. But if you must persist in writing abbreviations of incomplete sentences, it it no wonder that your instructions are ignored.
You have no one to blame but yourself sir.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

i came here earlier thinking 

"lily allen? probably some model or singer, well not interested... but i'll come back later, it might get interesting."

and now i see BIG LETTERS


----------



## lordrand11 (Jun 12, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> lordrand11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome "laughing out loud". Is that what I'm supposed to do?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 12, 2011)

I DON'T KNOW WHO LILY ALLEN IS.

I DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT HER.

ONLY ATTENTION WHORES USE LARGE TEXT. I R UZINGS LARGE TEXT, FEED ME NOOBS.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 12, 2011)

Y u no like small text???


----------



## Raika (Jun 12, 2011)

*HAHAHA WHAT IS GOING ON HERE?*

Seriously though, I don't think anyone cares about this woman other than a minority. But there's nothing saying that these sort of threads can't be posted, so I'll just read it and move along.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 12, 2011)

SHEZ SO PREETEH.

R IZ ON TOPIK NAO?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

guys... i think you should stop this charade of huge text. and as luke_c said. stay on topic. and use normal fonts.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 12, 2011)

Wait... Did her wedding gown designers rip off Kate the Duchess of Cambridge???


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> guys... i think you should stop this charade of huge text. and as luke_c said. stay on topic. and use normal fonts.
> I don't think you know what charade means.
> 
> Besides, you're not on topic either.
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh... i'm ashamed.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry sorry... ah well. it's obviously my mistake... thank you for correcting me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 12, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> ​



I would like to extend my congratulations to the beautiful couple on this happy day!


----------



## lordrand11 (Jun 12, 2011)

I quit commenting cause it got way off topic. Also I think congratulations are in order. So congratulations on the pregnancy and I hope you won't wind up being terrible parents to those kids and that you would instill in them any kind of moral values.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 12, 2011)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> I quit commenting cause it got way off topic.


It's an internet gaming forum and we're talking about some singer virtually no one knows. What do you expect?

We might as well make a thread about Jersey Shore... hmm... idea...


----------



## smile72 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Lily Allen will be a fine mother!


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 12, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure Lily Allen will be a fine mother!


That was sarcasm right? 

Baby Allen: Oh look mummy some people less fortunate than us. May I throw things and mock them. 
Lily Allen : But of course my little angel. Just be sure to use the large stones, gravel just bounces off of them and it might scuff your new Manolos.


----------



## smile72 (Jun 12, 2011)

Of course not, I do believe Lily Allen will be a great mother.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 12, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> Of course not, I do believe Lily Allen will be a great mother.


Why so? What is the base of your assumption?


----------



## smile72 (Jun 12, 2011)

Why do you think she'll be a bad mother?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 12, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> Why do you think she'll be a bad mother?


I never said that she would become a bad mother.

I was just asking you why you're so sure that she's going to be a good mother.

Because based on the descriptions on the internet, I don't really think she'll be that good.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 12, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> Why do you think she'll be a bad mother?


I think she is lovely and she is so multi-talented look at this

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T_pMRBPN-8&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## smile72 (Jun 12, 2011)

You all exaggerate too much, she'll be a fine mother, there are a lot worse mothers out there. My grandmother for example, terrible woman. Even Britney Spears is a somewhat good mother.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 12, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> You all exaggerate too much, she'll be a fine mother, there are a lot worse mothers out there. My grandmother for example, terrible woman. Even Britney Spears is a somewhat good mother.


I agree she is looooooovely. Here she is with her new song. In it she sings about her life. It is like sooooooo fascinating. If you truly love her you will learn all the words.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1zPJK8pUXE[/youtube]


----------



## smile72 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm surprised, I thought a Brit of all things would realize she has taken a hiatus and technically hasn't released any new material since 2010. Oh well, these are boring parodies. And trust me, there are bad parents in everyone families. Lets take a racist become a parent, not in my opinion, but they have and they have governed both the U.K. and America. I think Lily Allen will be a fine mother, everyone is overreacting.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 12, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> I'm surprised, I thought a Brit of all things would realize she has taken a hiatus and technically hasn't released any new material since 2010. Oh well, these are boring parodies. And trust me, there are bad parents in everyone families. *Lets take a racist become a parent, not in my opinion, but they have and they have governed both the U.K. and America.* I think Lily Allen will be a fine mother, everyone is overreacting.


Um again please... in English.

She hasn't taken a 'hiatus' she has promised not to make any more records, ever! And the Kingdom rejoices!
And you still haven't answered the question that KingdomBlade asked you. As you as an American apparently think you know more about the personality and behaviour of a small time Brit than we do.


----------



## smile72 (Jun 12, 2011)

The Vicodin is affecting my grammar. She's actually somewhat popular so I wouldn't call her small time. Her attempts to save the fetuses that resulted in miscarriages. And she will more than likely not care if her son/daughter is gay/lesbian, transgender, and or bisexual. These are qualities that make a good mother.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 12, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> The Vicodin is affecting my grammar. She's actually somewhat popular so I wouldn't call her small time. Her attempts to save the fetuses that resulted in miscarriages. And she will more than likely not care if her son/daughter is gay/lesbian, transgender, and or bisexual. These are qualities that make a good mother.


So not wanting to have a miscarriage makes you a good mother. Bleedin heck I've heard it all now. Most people in Britain these days aren't homophobic, soooo that means they will be good parents does it? Really, yeah slagging off the poor and mocking them, assaulting people and being a self absorbed spoilt brat really set her aside as being a fantastic role model. 

As does her hypocrisy, I particularly liked that blog she did rallying against pirates before she promised not to make any more records. Except that .... oh yeah she pirated the whole thing from somewhere else. Cut & Paste!
http://www.dlisted.com/node/34040


And here she is being fabulous
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xohLG1gRJds[/youtube]


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 12, 2011)

Who the hell is Lily Allen.

Never heard of her.


----------



## smile72 (Jun 12, 2011)

Miss Panda most role models/heroes are piss poor people. Some sure, because they won't toss their children out on the streets. Paris Hilton is considered a role model. There's a lot  worse role models that I can think of that are parents, than her. i think she'll make a fine mother. Just cause she committed assault,it doesn't really mean much.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 12, 2011)

shes pregnant AGAIN?! i am surprised that she wants to go through the heartache all over again after suffering through so many miscarriages over the years, she is best off getting a surrogate or adopting, hope her marriage lasts.


----------



## smile72 (Jun 12, 2011)

We can only hope that this pregnancy doesn't result in a miscarriage.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 12, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> We can only hope that this pregnancy doesn't result in a miscarriage.



hopefully, for her sake.


----------



## lordrand11 (Jun 12, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> lordrand11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. that's funny I can see it now Snookie snookie. snookie make luv-luv.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 12, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> Miss Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know anyone who thinks Paris Hilton is a role model. And it is bollocks that most role models are  'piss poor people', the clue is in the name 'role model'. There is a big difference between someone having a few flaws and someone who is a violent self absorbed stuck up bitch who mocks the poor. Someone who hasn't had to do a days proper work in her life because of who her daddy is, and laughs at anyone with less.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 12, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> lordrand11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smile72 (Jun 12, 2011)

That doesn't mean she'll be a bad mother, just that she's not that good of a person.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2011)

Along the lines of LDN, she's carried out her own prophecy.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 14, 2011)

my care o meter can only go so high.


----------

